# Few questions about Buffalo worms



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I have been using Buffalo worms ( Alphitobius diaperinus ) as a feeder for my baby lizards and found them really good to use. However, I do have a few concerns. There are bound to be a few escapees - can these breed at room temperature, can they cause much damage - in other words, are they likely to become a pest?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I have been keeping them in my roach colonies for over a year and have never seen any evidence of them breeding outside of the colony. 

They seem to only breed when it is warm and moist and plenty of food available.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

As above. They love getting into breeding set ups for crickets, locusts etc but in 10+ years of using them I have never found them in my morning cornflakes.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you both so much. I am used to the odd mealworm escaping and then finding a beetle wandering around occassionally - no problem. But I just wondered if the buffalo worm beetles (or indeed, larvae) would also be fairly innocuous. You have put my mind at rest


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

No Probs. I would though recommend though if you are keeping them in the house that any container with them has a lid, and any ventilation openings be covered with fine mesh to reduce the risks.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You may see the odd beetle crawling round from time to time but this is nothing to worry about unless you breed locusts or crickets as these beetles feed on there eggs.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

They are in the rep room which is in an outbuilding. I have been keeping them with the lids off - time to change that then. I breed roaches and mealworms - would they harm these? Can the adults fly? I only intend using them whilst the Eyed lizard babies are young.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They actually help roach colonies by eating any mites which means that you can keep your roaches at a higher humidity which will increase productivity without the fear of mites. Also the worms will eat any dead roaches and keeps the colonies clean and fresh.

I have never seen them fly and I have lots in my roach colonies so if they can fly it isn't very often.

I don't know about there effect on mealworms but I am sure Blaptica would know.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Giny


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*Lark ascending*



jools said:


> They are in the rep room which is in an outbuilding. I have been keeping them with the lids off - time to change that then. I breed roaches and mealworms - would they harm these? Can the adults fly? I only intend using them whilst the Eyed lizard babies are young.


The majority of my insects breeding is in a building 100m from my house. The buffs are in my roach cultures and they seem to do no harm there. In fact it seems they will eat any mites that start to breed with the roaches. I am not certain wheter they can fly or not, certainly its not common like most beetles.

They are a BIG problem with mealworms. Very bad news with them. I have had to resort to breeding mealworms in our house away from the buffs.


----------



## Grumpy Jim (Aug 23, 2021)

jools said:


> Hi, I have been using Buffalo worms ( Alphitobius diaperinus ) as a feeder for my baby lizards and found them really good to use. However, I do have a few concerns. There are bound to be a few escapees - can these breed at room temperature, can they cause much damage - in other words, are they likely to become a pest?


Hi, For what it is worth, here are my observations and suggestions:-
1. PLEASE enter the scientific name into WIKI and READ & DIGEST THE ARTICLE. It will probably frighten the life out of you as it did me, and may well deter you from using them.

I am new to these and did just that BUT only after I had already bought a load of worms on flimsy info instead of doing the proper research FIRST. 

If the WIKI page of zillions of warnings and disease info has NOT put you off, carry on keeping them and learning about them. I have decided to give them a chance, and also have an order on the way for 200 in beetle form from Ebay. In for a penny, in for a pound.

I am treating them with EXTREME CAUTION, CARE AND RESPECT for the damage they could do your other creatures, your home and your health. 
They have their own set of tools, tubs, cleaning gear which is NOT USED for other feeders - NO CROSS CONTAMINATION whatsoever, even waste products that would normally be thrown on the compost. Incineration of all waste, these little guys can be found hiding in ANYTHING they have come into contact with.

Hope this has not put a big downer on your aspirations as these look like a very interesting little critter to keep and breed, and deserve a place in the pecking order of keeping pets and feeders.

Hope this has helped you and anyone else who takes the trouble to read this thread.


----------

